# Calling CHESINI Owners



## merckxman

Post your photos here! While decals and pantographed parts are no longer available. You can get jerseys, bib shorts, jackets, windbreakers, caps, etc, etc. Contact paolo DOT nappa AT chesini DOT it

Mine started out as a 1992 frame set. It was an ugly yellow, and I wanted to go with a more modern look. What's interesting is that this is Columbus EL-OS, lugged, in a compact design.


----------



## dmar836

Modern looking it is! Strong work!


----------



## steelisreal2

I have a recently purchased a Chesini X Uno (Columbus SLX) that I am restoring - waiting on forks. Presently having a set of Columbus steel fork made. Have managed to track down Chesini 'Pantographed' Campagnolo C-Record Delta brakes & 3ttt stem. These frames are very unique especially in New Zealand - is built up with Campagnolo C-Record components, San Marco Regal saddle, Ambrosio rims, 3ttt handlebars and Campagnolo Aero Water bottle.


----------



## merckxman

*Very nice!*

X-UNO frames/bikes were "top of the line".



steelisreal2 said:


> I have a recently purchased a Chesini X Uno (Columbus SLX) that I am going to restore. Presently having a set of Columbus steel fork made. Have managed to track down Chesini 'Pantographed' Campagnolo C-Record Delta brakes & 3ttt stem. These frames are very unique especially in New Zealand - will be built up with Campagnolo C-Record components, San Marco Regal saddle, Ambrosio rims, 3ttt handlebars and Campagnolo Aero Water bottle.


----------



## jhamlin38

awesome with the painted deltas. Too bad they don't stop


----------



## steelisreal2

Like anything it is all in the way they are setup. The mechanical advantage of the Delta mechanism increases as the brake arms move closer to the rims, so it is best to start with a bit more travel in the brake lever. For the best results brake shoes should be about 3-4mm from 22.5mm rims, about twice the distance of a dual-pivot brakeset. The brakes work much better this way.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Chesini X Uno restoration complete*










Full restoration of a Chesini X Uno - Originally purchased as frame, over the last 12 months I have been gathering Campagnolo Record components, 3ttt handlebars/stem and various other parts - mostly via eBay. 

Total weight of build - 9.18kg (excluding pedals).


----------



## merckxman

*Fantastic!*

I have Chesini skewers but I need them for mine. It's something else to keep an eye out for.


----------



## ragnar.jensen

*My mostly original '84 X-Uno*

Here's mine. The pantographed parts are New Old Stock found on eBay this year. Otherwise
it is like I built it in 1984, except for the pedals.



















I have recently found a pair of Chesini pantographed Campagnolo Delta brakes, that I'm currently restoring to their former glory.


----------



## Magnum Opus

2009 Pista


----------



## Benzosol

*Chesini UNO X*

Heres my CHESINI. Full C Record Pantographed...

Enjoy...


----------



## ConradM

Bit late but....
Plain-gauge Columbus Zeta tubing, mostly Campag Record with Tipo hubs, Gran Sport seatpost, decent Dia-Compe aero brake levers, Mavic rims.
Never really restored or altered since cheap repaint in approx 1987 - as it's hardly ever used.:aureola:


----------

